# van or box truck........mpg?



## beachplumber

I am begining to search for a new company vehicle. I am looking for everyones advice and input. My wife is concerned with rising gas prices and thinks a van is better I believe the extra stock I can carry will cut down on trips to supply house offsettting any fuel cost with inceased productivity.


Some ?s
Diesel or gas
What kind of mpg u get with your truck/van

My co. Does service remodel,const with the strongest focus on service especially during summer months. 50% or so of my buisness is 15 to 20 miles from supply house. A pick up with trailer will work. I currently run to pick ups and will keep one on the road to service my four wheel drive customers. Any insight would b appreciated.
thxs


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

I'm going to say if your just starting out go with a van


----------



## 130 PLUMBER

Just to give you an idea, yesterday i filled up my Ford 09 E-250 which cost me $92.00 By the way i have a 33 gallon fuel tank which is pretty much the same as the Isuzu Hackney trucks


----------



## ToUtahNow

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/truck-van-11988/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/sprinter-vs-box-truck-vs-van-8611/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/best-van-truck-set-up-8317/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/box-van-vs-cargo-van-5069/


----------



## user4

I have always preferred pick up trucks with a quality contractor topper, there is a certain stink associated with plumbing tools that I do not want to smell while I am driving down the road.


----------



## beachplumber

I am not just starting out just time to upgrade/grow
I have read the other threads just haven't really gotten my answers.
My biggest concern is really weather there is any gas savings with a van. Not sure what a box truck gets for mpg. 8? Or 15?....etc
Is it woth the extra for the extended miles on the diesal vs maintenance cost or fuel cost.
This is a decision I must make based on my co. And area.
However as much info and expience I can receive from u fellow trades will help me make a decision that I will not regret.

Thank you all foe the info


----------



## Master Mark

*get box truck*

my 350 ford van at best got 13mpg.... on the highway..
that usually worked out to 345 miles to the tank.

it could only carry one heater ...I was running on average back to a supply house at least 150 miles per week.... plus the time involved....


my new 12 foot chevy box truck gets 9 --10 mpg.
it works out to about 289 miles to the tank....
.
I carry 5 water heaters in it... I have everything else 
that you can immagine except for a huge sewer machine..


literaly, every other day it pays for itself without having to piss away halfof the day driveing half way across town 

so we usually get done with the same amount of work 
by 2:45 that we would be still out doing in the old van 
till 5:30......


----------



## beachplumber

Thx Mm
That is just compaison im looking for.
I have worked out of a pickup and a van and have been dissatisfied with both in ways.
I'm naturally in decisive and this is a big investment to say oops a month down the road


----------



## plumb4fun

I run a Dodge extra cab 3/4 ton turbo diesel with an enclosed walk in utility box and i get between 12 to 14 mpg fully loaded with tools and materials. I have about the same storage space as a van without the smells and a pickup is way easier to work on than a van. If you need to carry a whole shop with you a box van or step van will have the room with poor mpg and some parking problems as the tradeoff.


----------



## ckoch407

14' gas 6.0 got 8.5 MPG. By far the best service vehicle ever. Everything you need to do service, remodels, repipes, and then some. Rarely had to go to supply house to do a job. The increased sales/revenue is the greatest benefit. Efficiency the second greatest. When someone wants to replace something like a toilet, faucet, disposal, water heater, or install a softener or filter, and they ask how soon can you start, and you say right now, you get way more yeses. I've lost tons of discretionary replacement sales by not having a replacement on hand and was stuck with just the repair. HO: how soon... You: well supply house is only --- minutes away, blah blah. HO: that's OK. I'll just have you repair it for now.


----------



## wookie

Stepvan - UPS style 14' 4cyl cummins diesel 15mpg

wookie


----------

